# Previo de 1vvP estandar



## juanjaem (May 13, 2006)

Para que el amplificador que he construido funcione al maximo rendimiento necesita una entrada de 1vvp por canal, y la senial de entrada del previo es de 240mvoltios, /la de un diskman/ . Pero por mas que e buscado por todos lados no e encontrao ningun preamplificador bueno, solo un amplificador con chip integrado TDA2822, pero el problema eske al subir o bajar el volumen, o al regular los tonos provoca unas especie de ondas que no me gustan un pelo y se distorsiona demasiado, y no es por el exceso de senia. Ademas la calidad de sonido es mala con este chip. aver si alguien pe podia echar una mano con esto gracias.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (May 29, 2006)

lo que necesitas es un preamplificador y la forma más facil de hacerlo es con amplificador operacionales. estos circuitos son presisamente amplificador pero de baja señal. solo que vas a necesitar una fuente de 12v (mas o menos) simétrica. si no la quieres hacer simétrica el circuito se complica pero solo un poco. dime bien para que lo quieres, que amplitud de voltaje necesitas (porque 1vvp no sé que sea, es 1vp o 1vpp?) y el circuito del amplificador que estas utilizando. porque talvez se pueda modificaor ese circuito para que trabaje con la entrada que tienes, bye


----------



## juanjaem (May 30, 2006)

Es un preamplificador de 1000 mV (supongo que sera 1 watt) y la entrada de este a su vez de unos 250mV maximo (lo que da un disckman) . La tension es de 12 voltios, pero no es simetrica. Gracias


----------

